
After breach, users rarely change their passwords – when they do, often weaker - kouh
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-05-breach-users-rarely-passwords-theyre.html
======
eesmith
The paper shows that only 1/4rd of the passwords are weaker.

Figure 1 of [https://www.ieee-
security.org/TC/SPW2020/ConPro/papers/bhaga...](https://www.ieee-
security.org/TC/SPW2020/ConPro/papers/bhagavatula-conpro20.pdf) .

About 50% were of roughly equal strength.

